# 4/30/13 arroyo city fly fishing



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.arroyocityflyfishing.com


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

A face only a mother would love!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Xplorin08 said:


> A face only a mother would love!


I know you're referring to the sheephead. :rotfl:


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Lived in Harlingen for 6 years....didn't know that arroyo had fish lol. Great catch!!!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Laguna Freak said:


> I know you're referring to the sheephead. :rotfl:


Of course! It might need braces too...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catch!


----------

